# 12 Volt Connects



## spog (29/9/12)

g,day all.i am sorting out a control box for my brewery and am wondering about connecting a little brown pump to the control box.
a switch will be in the box to turn it on/off when required,but i want to be able to disconnect everything from the box for storage etc.
has anyone done this ,and if so can you give me ideas or the relevant parts etc to be able to do so...
...cheers............spog.........


----------



## pimpsqueak (29/9/12)

I used bullet connectors for mine.


----------



## shmang (29/9/12)

Aviation Connector Plug and socket is good way of doing it.
They look good too.

Just keep in mind you will need the female end on the control box, so you don't have the potential of having live exposed pins.

Unless you don't mind a few sparks :lol:


----------



## dicko (29/9/12)

spog said:


> g,day all.i am sorting out a control box for my brewery and am wondering about connecting a little brown pump to the control box.
> a switch will be in the box to turn it on/off when required,but i want to be able to disconnect everything from the box for storage etc.
> has anyone done this ,and if so can you give me ideas or the relevant parts etc to be able to do so...
> ...cheers............spog.........



Hi spog,

These are easy to get and are rated to 10 amps DC
You can get 'em at electrical discounters in Port Lincoln or from J Car on line

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PS2014

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PP2013

Cheers


----------



## spog (29/9/12)

shmang said:


> Aviation Connector Plug and socket is good way of doing it.
> They look good too.
> 
> Just keep in mind you will need the female end on the control box, so you don't have the potential of having live exposed pins.
> ...



shmang,thanks for the reply,bugga the sparks the whole control box will be wired by a sparky....
i once copped an electrical shock years ago and have since had a healthy respect for electricity,even with 12volts i still dont fool around,...once bitten,twice shy. ......cheers..........spog..........


----------



## spog (29/9/12)

dicko said:


> Hi spog,
> 
> These are easy to get and are rated to 10 amps DC
> You can get 'em at electrical discounters in Port Lincoln or from J Car on line
> ...



cheers for the info dicko,the links are terrific,my son has a jaycar catalogue so he is about to (unknowingly) donate it to his oldmans shed....thats if he wants continue drinking his dads beer...
....cheers for the info fellas..........spog.....................


----------



## dicko (29/9/12)

spog said:


> cheers for the info dicko,the links are terrific,my son has a jaycar catalogue so he is about to (unknowingly) donate it to his oldmans shed....thats if he wants continue drinking his dads beer...
> ....cheers for the info fellas..........spog.....................



If you have a catalogue it says on the top of the page about how people use them for power connections and how they are rated 10 amp

Cheers


----------



## alford_j (29/9/12)

dicko said:


> http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PS2014
> 
> http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PP2013
> 
> Cheers



I'm a big fan of the these jaycar microphone plugs. I have used them for my pumps and temp sensors with no problems. Even have a screw collar to stop them coming loose mid brew.

Alfie


----------



## QldKev (30/9/12)

I've used these terminals for many projects, including stc-1000 probes. Just tin the ends of the wires. Makes connection/disconnection really quick and easy. For the current draw of a brown pump I don't think you will have any issues.

QldKev


----------



## MHB (30/9/12)

Its been a while but last time I had to make a low voltage removable connection (pump, sensor and an actuator) I used a trailer/caravan plug and socket, worked a treat.
Lot bigger range of them than their used to be.
Mark

View attachment 57550


----------



## b0neski (30/9/12)

spog said:


> g,day all.i am sorting out a control box for my brewery and am wondering about connecting a little brown pump to the control box.
> a switch will be in the box to turn it on/off when required,but i want to be able to disconnect everything from the box for storage etc.
> has anyone done this ,and if so can you give me ideas or the relevant parts etc to be able to do so...
> ...cheers............spog.........



Spog if you want a waterproof option you could try a Deutsch DT series or a Delphi Weatherpack connector. No special tooling required apart from some pointy nose pliers and a soldering iron.
These are pretty standard automotive connectors available from places like Ashdown Ingrams. No affiliation.


----------



## Yob (30/9/12)

Aligator clips... cheap, simple and effective.


----------



## bugeater (30/9/12)

You could use plugs they use with electric r/c cars/planes/helis such as deans plugs. They will be more than capable for what you are doing. Personally I'd just use something from jaycar since that would be cheaper. But www.hobbyking.com has a lot of cheap r/c grade stuff, some of which may suit your application


----------



## pk.sax (30/9/12)

Does nobody splice cables and heatshrink/electric tape? Just wondering.
Me n a mate made some cabling at work recently and just used blue ring crimp connectors and heat shrink. Heat on the connector to make it shrink onto the crimped cable and be 'water proof' then heat shrink sleeve on top to finish it off.


----------



## sp0rk (2/10/12)

Seconding the Deans Plugs, i used them on my stirplate so i could use the plug pack for other things as well


----------

